# Buckeye Baits



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have been fishing some tourneys out at Buckeye for a couple years. I am not producing the amount or size of fish as others do and have. I am not satisfied. I use cut chub or shad mostly and have used shrimp in the past. Any one have suggestions on other baits or prepared baits that might work better?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I would say your bait selection is fine with the exception of adding bluegills cut/live to the lineup. More likely presentation, location, and timing are the issues though. As far as the baits go, the fresher the better! I try to keep them alive right up until I cut them up, though that gets more difficult as the season heats up. Take a five gallon bucket with a lid and drill holes all through it. Be sure to smooth the plastic burs inside the bucket and with this you can keep baits alive a little longer in the heat without going through the trouble of an aerator and water cooling. Just hang the bucket or buckets in my case overboard and don't overload them with too many baits this time of year.


----------



## JAlBREC1 (Feb 12, 2011)

2 eggs, molasses, flour, sugar, and cinnamon and corn!! let sit in room temp for a few hours.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

JAlBREC1 said:


> 2 eggs, molasses, flour, sugar, and cinnamon and corn!! let sit in room temp for a few hours.



Then just roll into balls and put on hook?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

An amount recipe would be nice to go along with the ingredients....just sayin...know what I men Vern?


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Yea what amounts are we talking here? And are we talking canned corn or what?

Ill be heading out tomorrow night to look for some spots and fish a bit. Going to change up things a bit and see what produces.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Well i went out to scout a bit and try a few new spots. Head way east, weather was nice. Threw in the anchors got ready to pick up the pole and "rumble". "Oh Christ" I checked radar and WOW. I took off with my little 9.8 and headed for the dock (God its so far). Lightening flashing like mad, wind starting to pick up, and only a couple boats (idiots, I'm 1) on the water. I was swearing the whole way back, just the fact it interrupted my catfishing. Got to the dock, no rain, still alive. Got the boat out of water and tied down and loaded up. BANG BOOM CRASH OMG . Rain came down like crazy. The lightening was insane. Just in time. 

I knew possible storms were in the forecast but why then? Why Buckeye Lake? Some one has something against me. Ill try again soon. So eager to Catfish.

Oh And YES. That was me speeding through the no wake zone.  My life is more important. Any one ever get into this situation and get a ticket for speeding?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I would look at it as "someone watching over you" instead of having something against you. ;-)


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I had something like this happen the first time I had my boat out after buying it
I thought the boat was cursed, sometimes I still do think my boat is cursed


----------

